

Awesome Modelbinding For Backbone.js - derickbailey
http://github.com/derickbailey/backbone.modelbinding

======
sophacles
This is cool. A tip tho: You may want to put a bit of explanation of what
modelbinding is conceptually at the top of your readme. I had to track down
knockout.js and read their docs to understand why I cared.

~~~
derickbailey
thanks for the tip! i'll get that done soon :)

... for anyone else seeing this: modelbinding allows your backbone models to
be updated by form inputs, and vice-versa, as well as allows other html
elements to be updated by backbone models, with little to no configuration or
code

